

Secure web forms? (Bank account, social security numbers, etc.) - NutsoSubtle

I&#x27;m a developer with an agency that works exclusively in building and hosting WordPress sites.  We&#x27;ve got a client who wants a credit finance application form that requests social security numbers and banking information.  I&#x27;m not about to build this in a WordPress site, so I&#x27;m trying to find a 3rd party hosted service that can handle the transmission and storage of this data securely, as we don&#x27;t want to deal with the PCI compliance issues of handling this in-house.  I thought HN might be a good place to solicit recommendations.  I&#x27;ve already hit up Google searches but am coming up empty with solutions that allow for the storage of this type of data (even for a short time), and&#x2F;or even claims to be PCI compliant.  Any advice would be welcome.  Thanks.
======
win_ini
Check out Stripe.com

This is probably what you're looking for: [https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-
stripe/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-stripe/)

